# $20,000+ Retail of ICE on eBay



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Following my for sale thread I've braved up and put it all on eBay.

There's some low reserves on the audiowave and rainbows but everything else is good to go for whatever.

Good luck bidding 

senior800m | eBay


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Holy moley that's some nice stuff!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

^ agreed


GL on the sales, hope you get what you need to.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep - regretting it already on the ODR. Had 2 $3000+ offers on them so going to be pretty gutted if I don't get up to towards that


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nearly at the Audio Wave reserve. Even if they go for that they are the cheapest sold second hand by around $700 each.


----------



## SAM77H (May 19, 2010)

wow that is some awesome gear !


----------



## trust7 (Jan 30, 2009)

I highly suggest you end the ODR's or I think at this time you will be disappointed, I would contact the people for the 3k deals and see if they would accept....


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

trust7 said:


> I highly suggest you end the ODR's or I think at this time you will be disappointed, I would contact the people for the 3k deals and see if they would accept....


Possibly but 3k isn't a great deal. If you wanted one in America (which you do as it's the best combo there is  ) - then you would be paying over $5k (theres no ODR in America) - and I could easily sell this one as new if I wrapped it back up and wasn't honest.

A well used P90/D7rii set went for £2000 + shipping ($3300 + ) in Britain a few weeks ago.

Will just take the risk. Has about 200 watchers between them.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Good luck mate!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

i'll be bidding also..


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

not to dump, but $81 for 3ft RCA's??? What am i missing?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

LiquidClen said:


> not to dump, but $81 for 3ft RCA's??? What am i missing?


They are posted in the Home Audio section, not car  I'm not expecting anybody on here to buy them.

(But all RCA's do not sound the same!) Not saying that a $100 one sounds better than a $10,000 one in every system though. Have to match your cables like you match (or should at least) everything else in your system.

End of subject on that ^ this is not being turned into a wire debate!!!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

senior800 said:


> They are posted in the Home Audio section, not car  I'm not expecting anybody on here to buy them.
> 
> (But all RCA's do not sound the same!) Not saying that a $100 one sounds better than a $10,000 one in every system though. Have to match your cables like you match (or should at least) everything else in your system.
> 
> End of subject on that ^ this is not being turned into a wire debate!!!!!


TRUE, I have access to a premium RCA's also for home & Car, i have 1M,3M,5M sets in that series they start at $700 per 1M retail, would i buy them ?? NOPE, but I would get the next best series below that line way for 1/3 the Retail cost.

GLWS


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

What's the deal on the $81 RCAs? I thought that even the cheap ones do the job? At least that's what everyone tells me...


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

$20 sony speakers 'do the job' 

No more commenting on the cables though please.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

senior800 said:


> $20 sony speakers 'do the job'
> 
> No more commenting on the cables though please.


I'm just generally interested...are these better than other RCA's?

Edit: I'm a potential buyer. Are you saying you refuse to answer my question about what justifies the price of these? Are you motivated to sell? Or just waiting for people who don't ask questions, and just assume they are better because they cost more?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


> I'm just generally interested...are these better than other RCA's?
> 
> Edit: I'm a potential buyer. Are you saying you refuse to answer my question about what justifies the price of these? Are you motivated to sell? Or just waiting for people who don't ask questions, and just assume they are better because they cost more?


Dude are you being serious?

you obviously didn't read my thread looking for the answer to your question because I had already answered it when the first person asked:


"(But all RCA's do not sound the same!) Not saying that a $100 one sounds better than a $10,000 one in every system though. Have to match your cables like you match (or should at least) everything else in your system."

You don't want a perfect RCA in the same way you don't want a perfect amp. You want it to have some discoloration which changes the sound of it. What *you* like varies from person to person and varies between what equipment you use it with.


I will tell you now they would be a complete waste of money in your system!
I struggle paying that much (probably put $2000 into cables) in a $20,000 system.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I apologize, I should have read the thread.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

no problem.

3 days left - starting to heat up a bit.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

2 daysss


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Presume you've put this link up on talkaudio too?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'd smack my wife for those amps.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^lol


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

:laugh: - I'd honestly love to keep them, but there are reasons I can't.

These are the bridged specs on the aspires:

3 Ohms 315W RMS
4 Ohms 285W RMS
6 Ohms 205W RMS
8 Ohms 175W RMS
12 Ohms 111W RMS

These are for normal bridge mode with a bridging module. 

Bridging modules look like this: (and it costs £165 - I can get if required)












3 Ohms Not recomended 6 to 12 Ohms recomended
4 Ohms 526W RMS
6 Ohms 657W RMS
8 Ohms 623W RMS
12 Ohms 622W RMS

These are for parallel bridge mode with a bridging module using two amps (4 ch) 4 to 12 Ohms recomended.

3 Ohms 1400W RMS
4 Ohms 1400W RMS
6 Ohms 1155W RMS
8 Ohms 1080W RMS
12 Ohms 763W RMS


The reserve on the aspires is only $2700

I believe the lowest a second hand one has gone for is £1150 ($1880) - so this is an awesome price on a new and nearly new one.

O and the new one is serial number 002 :coolgleamA:


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

19 hours to go


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

last couple of hours. Lets see the Audio Waves go - you really wouldn't regret it!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

How'd it go in the end?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty solid mate. The biggest 2 items haven't been paid for yet though :z

Just realized one is a forum member though so will assume they will come through.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Have they all paid now?


----------

